# Tax calculation for an expat moving to Texas



## Technologist (Sep 16, 2011)

I understand that the State of Texas and Florida does not tax personal incomes from salary and wages.

Could anyone help me figure out the Federal Tax and other deductions towards Social Security and withholding taxes for an income of USD 98,000 ?

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I cannot seem to find the answer and I have gone through all of the sticky posts prior to posting this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is an income tax calculator. Your federal deductions are 1 for each person (i.e. single =1, married with 3 kids = 5, etc). (Çand P.S. deductions are only counted for those family members who are living with you there- don't count the other 4 kids back home as deductions. ))

After you enter your income, pay frequency, etc, it will give you your take home pay amount, as well as the various taxes deducted.

Take-Home-Pay Calculator


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're looking for how much will be in your pay packet each pay period, you can go directly to the IRS withholding tables: http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p15.pdf
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Panda2o7 (Jul 14, 2010)

As a US resident and current resident in Austin, TX, we (family of 3, almost 4) normally plan on 15-20% of our income going towards various taxes. This takes care of federal and local. We don't have a state income tax, but we also have to pay property taxes (we own a home) to our local city/county/school district. Compared to other US states and other countries, the tax rates are still pretty low.


----------

